# beep

## Christian99

Hallo, ich bin grad am ausprobieren mit "beep" und hab festgestellt, dass das ändern der Frequenz in kleinen Schritten keinen Unterschied macht, also "beep -f 440" und "beep -f 439" liefern den selben Ton, der übrigens etwas höher ist als 440 Hz. Irgendwann macht er dann mal einen größeren Tonsprung, wie groß dass Intervall ist, in dem der gleiche Ton immer kommt ist frequenzabhängig, bei besagten 440 Hz sind es ca 15, bei 100 Hz higegen nur 2. Kennt jemand das Phänomen, und eventuell eine Lösung, oder hat jemand eine Idee wieso das so ist?

Schöne Grüße

Christian

----------

## Max Steel

Ich würde einfach sagen dass das, das Ohr nicht auseinanderhalten kann.

Und dann kommt eben dieser Punkt denn man wieder deutlicher hört, oder so.

----------

## Christian99

nein, es sind ganz eindeutig sprünge, bei einer Frequenz von 100 Hz kann man 1 Hz ohne Probleme hören, außerdem hab ich ein stimmgerät. und eine tonleiter hört sich fürchterlich an.

----------

## think4urs11

Nunja, diese onboard-Quäker sind nunmal alles andere als HiFi.

----------

## Christian99

das ist schon klar, aber eigentlich kann jeder Lautsprecher ein kontinuierliches Frequenzspektrum wiedergeben, halt genau die Frequenz, die der Strom hat, der durch fließt. Die Sprünge können meiner Ansicht nach nicht vom Lautsprecher kommen. Ich hab da eher beep oder so in verdacht, dass eben die frequenzen nicht passend erzeugt, bzw nur in groben schritten. Ist sowas schon jemand aufgefallen?

----------

## think4urs11

paßt nicht ganz zum Thema aber gilt die Lautsprecherthese nur für klassische Membranlautsprecher oder auch für die auf Mainboards oft in Billigstausführung verwendeten ferroelektrischen aka Piezo?

----------

## Christian99

hmm, gute frage. ich würde mal sagen das gilt auch für piezos. die werden ja auch in manchen Lautsprechern für billige Stereoanlagen verwendet. ich denke, der Frequenzbereich ist lediglich nicht so groß wie bei normalen Lautsprechern.

----------

